# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  YAESU FTM-350AR ฟังก์ชั่นมากมายในราคาสุดคุ้ม

## Import

*YAESU FTM-350AR* Dual Band VHF/UHF เครื่องรุ่นนี้เป็นเครื่องที่ผมคิดว่าคุ้มค่ามากๆ ลูกเล่นเยอะดี ทำ Cross-Band Repeat ได้ด้วยแถมยังมีตัววัดความกดอากาศติดตั้งมาในเครื่องด้วย(Built-in Barometric Pressure Sensor) สามารถฟัง 2 ความถี่ไปพร้อมๆกันได้, ฟังเพลง FM Stereo มี Line In ต่อไว้ฟังกับอุปกรณ์อื่นได้, APRS, FGPS-1(optional) อื่นๆอีกมาก ฯลฯ ถ้าต้องการออฟชั่นยินดีรับสั่งครับ (ต่างจังหวัด มั่นใจได้ในการหีบห่อ) 

รุ่นล่าสุดใช้ชื่อรุ่นใหม่เป็น *FTM-350AR* เพิ่มฟังก์ชั่นเสียงเตือนใหม่และเมนูการเข้าถึง APRS ที่ง่ายและสะดวกขึ้น

*รายละเอียดอื่นๆตามลิ้งก์นี้* http://www.yaesu.com/indexvs.cfm?cmd...5&isArchived=0

*รูปภาพ*
 




*ราคา :* 24,000 บาท สนใจจริงโทรมาคุยนะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 200 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจสินค้าโทร :* 



ส่งคุณ อาทิตย์ จังหวัดอุดรธานี เลขที่ EMS = EH240685366TH  วันที่ 25/02/54
ส่งคุณ พิมพ์รพัทร (นครศรีธรรมราช) EMS = EI536301125TH  วันที่ 06/10/54
ส่งคุณ น้ำเพชร (พระโขนง) EMS = EH244050289TH  วันที่ 17/11/54 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Charlesjurse

I think, that you are not right. I am assured. Write to me in PM, we will talk.

----------

